# Catcher's Anal Gland Problem



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Catcher's Anal Gland Problem - Part I:* Well, this morning Catcher went to have his BM and after he had it he was in a crouched over position like he had more to do or something was stuck. So I picked him up and looked back there and there was blood all over his rear area!! I about freaked out! I took a warm paper towel and was going to wipe him up and see what was going on and he squealed in pain. The area was rather swollen and red, also. 

I couldn't imagine what was wrong as I had seen no signs of any problems back there. In fact I had gotten some stuck poop off him on Saturday and everything back there looked fine. 

So, this was about 6:15 a.m. and I drove immediately to the vet and waited for them to open at 7:00. I didn't feed Catcher because I thought maybe something was impacted and he could need surgery. The vets don't get in until 8:00 so we waited some more.

They finally saw me at 8:15 and of course my vet was not there. He is the senior vet and totally awesome and the other two are not as experienced as he is. 

Well, she said he had an infected/ruptured right anal gland. I was surprised to hear that since he had just had grooming on Friday and she is supposed to express his anal glands. The groomer is at the vet's office and the vet checked with her and she said she didn't see anything odd regarding his anal glands on Friday. 

It just seems odd to me that the anal gland could get in such bad shape in such a short time, assuming it was fine on Friday. 

So, she squirted some medicine up there and gave him a shot of antiobiotic and Baytril to give once a day for 10 days and then she wants to see him again. 

He is not acting himself at all. He seems like he is in a daze. ...... Just lying there looking very unhappy. He does get excited about treats, so that is reassuring. 

*Part II *- Well, here is part two of this story. As soon as we got home from the vet's office, Catcher started "going at" his rear area. He would not leave it alone. So I went back to the vet's office to get a Bite Not Collar. Well, they were out of the small Bite Not and put a very small cone on him. I thought it looked awfully small, but figured they knew what they were doing.

We got home and he started at it again. The small cone did nothing to stop him. So, back to the vet we went and the girl who took him back said that that cone was too small; that it should be larger than their nose. So he then came out with a really large cone. They were out of the size he needed! They called their other office a few miles away and they also were out of the cone and the Bite Not.

So, home we went and he was totally miserable with the large cone and I knew I just had to find the Bite Not. I got out the yellow pages and started calling vet's offices. Most didn't even know what I was talking about. 

Finally, I came to my old vet's number. I thought I would pass that one up as I felt sort of embarrassed calling them since I no longer go there. But then I thought, "What if they're the ones who have it." So I called and yep... they had it! I drove over immediately and got it and it is a God send. I am so happy to have found it and now I own it and can use it if anything happens in the future for him or Kallie. Yea!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What a morning you have had! And poor little Catcher. Hope things will go better from here! Does the rupture repair itself? I also find it odd that the anal sacs could get that congested in 2 days. Hope Catcher is back to normal really soon!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Cather's problem. Hopefully, he will be back to his old self in no time.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Catcher's problem. Hope he is better real soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh how scary! I would have been flipping too. I'm so glad that it wasnt as serious as you expected. Hopefully the little guy is feeling better as soon as the medicine starts kicking in. Get well Catcher!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My neighbor's mother's dog had that happen! It does heal by itself. She was on antibotics for a week or so and it was fine aftere that. 

I would have totally freaked out! Poor Catcher!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh, what a way to start the week! Did the vet tell you how this could happen that quickly? Here's hoping Catcher gets well real quick


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Just wanted to say again ,Poor little guy







for both of you!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Did some searchs on this:


> Briefly, Describe Infection, Abcess, And Rupture Of The
> AnalGlands.
> 
> Infection of the anal glands is not uncommon especially with chronic impaction.
> ...


Anal Sac Disease


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Poor Catcher!! Don't these things always happen at most unfortunate times? Are you sure that the groomer didn't do anything wrong? I am not suggesting anything but it seems pretty close in time.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yikes, how scary it must have been to see the blood! I'm glad that Catcher is okay


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry that Catcher's sick and I'm glad that hes feeling better!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 8 2005, 04:03 PM
> *Poor Catcher!!  Don't these things always happen at most unfortunate times?  Are you sure that the groomer didn't do anything wrong?  I am not suggesting anything but it seems pretty close in time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88359*


[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean.... it is just awfully coincidental. Maybe she did and didn't realize it. I have been using her for about ten years. She did my first Maltese, Rosebud. She is a very dependable and intelligent person and I truly think if she had noticed something she would have had one of the vets look at it right then. 

My other thought was maybe she forgot to express them or maybe she was not getting all the stuff out and it got infected. The vet said that from now on it might be best to have them do the _internal_ expressing... that the groomer should just grab one of the vets to come in and do it during Catcher's grooming session.

I would have thought I would have had some signs such as scooting or something! Last evening I did notice that Catcher was sort of chewing at his tail but I thought that was from grooming as sometimes both he and Kallie do more scratching and biting right afterward.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry for Catcher! Hugs to both of you


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww...I'm so sorry. Poor Catcher....that must be really painful.







Give him cuddles and kisses.....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Poor Catcher! And poor you! I would have had a heart attack if I had seen blood like that.  I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm sorry Catcher is in pain, I hope it clears up very fast


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Aug 8 2005, 05:17 PM
> *I would have had a heart attack if I had seen blood like that.    <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88396*


[/QUOTE]

Yep, I about did! I have to take medicine to keep my heart rate from speeding up, especially in stressful situations. I had to take a double dose this morning! And my hand was shaking so badly that I could't even get my lipstick on!! (And my hands don't normally shake at all!)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 8 2005, 04:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I about did! I have to take medicine to keep my heart rate from speeding up, especially in stressful situations. I had to take a double dose this morning! And my hand was shaking so badly that I could't even get my lipstick on!! (And my hands don't normally shake at all!)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88398
[/B][/QUOTE]
And then you had to wait 2 HOURS?! I would have been a total basket case by the time I saw the vet!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

OMG, your poor baby. I would have been totally freaked out...!!
Poor thing. Is the medicine helping? I mean is he still crying when he has to go or did the medicine freeze the area. Will he be ok still eatin his regular food or is he on liquids for a day or two.
Chester had that problem once. Only there was not blood. He did have diarrhea and was throwing up as well.
Every since the vet express his anal glad he has never had to do it again. 
It has been three years since. 
I hope catcher feels better soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

wow! i sign on today only to find the first couple of topics... "colon cleansing" and "catcher's anal gland problems".... hey honey, what's for dinner? LOL 

in all seriousness, i hope catcher is on his way to a speedy recovery! the buttercup will withhold her jar of celebratory peanut butter for when she hears he's fine.









ann marie and the "if catcher has a cute butt, i'll kindly wait until it stops oozing before i check it out..." buttercup


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a morning you have had. :new_Eyecrazy: I hope the rest of the day goes well for you. Give Catcher a big hug from Matilda and me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 8 2005, 05:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
And then you had to wait 2 HOURS?! I would have been a total basket case by the time I saw the vet!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88400
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yep, it was a looong couple hours. I just wanted to be at the vet so at least if it was something dangerous, the techs would at least be there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I had gone in to work for a few hours this afternoon and took Catcher with me. I got home at 5 minutes to six and there was a message on my machine from the vet saying that after reviewing Catcher's chart, she realized that she probably should have prescribed a pain killer for him. If I would have gotten home at 5 _after_ 6 (they close at 6:00) I would have been soooo mad. So, I called and they stayed open until I could go back there to get the pain medicine ... my FOURTH trip there today!

She gave him Rimadyl. I read about it here on SM and was hesitant to give it to him but I did because I believe he is in pain.

IMPORTANT: I felt really stupid that I didn't realize that the reason Catcher seemed like he was in a daze and why he just wasn't himself was that he was in pain. I think when our guys have surgery, we think that dazed look is from the anesthesia but Catcher had no anesthesia so he must have been in bad pain and I didn't even realize it!!

As the day progressed he became more like himself but still not 100%. SO, my point is that after spays and neutering... when our little guys just don't seem right... my guess is that they are in pain.

While I was in the vet's waiting room this morning I was watching their "special" TV which continuously plays some sort of vet medical program. They were talking about pain and that perhaps dogs don't always show outward signs of pain due to a survivial mechanism because sick animals are easy prey. It mentioned some other reasons why they don't show pain but I can't recall exactly how to explain it. You can tell I was not paying 100% attention! 

I think my regular vet would probably have given him a shot of a pain killer, now that I think about it. Well, at least he has some now and I hope he will tolerate it OK. The vet also mentioned today that warm compresses on his rear area would help in the healing. She said I probably shouldn't start that until tomorrow.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Poor Catcher! Hugs from me and Ruby


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Aug 8 2005, 07:10 PM
> *Poor Catcher, how is he feeling now?  What a scare, I would have gone right into panic mode seeing blood.
> 
> Hopefully he will be back to his normal self in no time
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88437*


[/QUOTE]
Hi, he is somewhat better. I'd say he is 60% of his normal self. Much quieter than usual.

He ate all his supper. Yea! He would not pee all day. He held it from 6:00 am until 6:00 pm!!! Finally when I got home from work and put him on his pad he went and went and went! I was soooo happy!!! I had taken him outside at about 2:00 and he just stood there... wouldn't move! Now I realize (see post above) that he must have been in bad pain. I took a pad to work and he wouldn't go then either.

I sure hope he'll be more himself tomorrow...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

poor guy..i can imagin how aweful that feels..hope he is better soon!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Aug 8 2005, 03:07 PM
> *Yikes, how scary it must have been to see the blood!  I'm glad that Catcher is okay
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Aug 8 2005, 04:17 PM
> *Poor Catcher!  And poor you!  I would have had a heart attack if I had seen blood like that.    I hope he feels better soon!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I agree...the blood would have totally freaked me out....
Hope he is on his way to a speedy recovery!!!
Hugs and butt wiggles from me and Brinkley!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I hope Catcher feels better, it doesnt sound like it is very serious in that you caught it in time, I have found that most groomers dont express anal glands even they or their brochure says they do


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just now saw this thread...I don't know why it didn't show up earlier...I am so glad that poor little Catcher is on the mend. It's no fun having a sore heiny. I hope he feels much better tomorrow. You are so right about pain management in animals...we tend to think of it only when associated with surgery.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

aahhhhhhhhh poor little Catcher! Will be praying the area heals quickly and he will be himself in no time! Poor little fellow.. and poor mama!! What a fright you must have had! 
Missy had to have her anal glands expressed on a regula basis. I was shown a few times how to do it by vets, ( before we got going to her regular recent vet. ) but I never was able to master the technique. Her vet siad the Missy's gladns were a challenge and it probably was best to have them doit. I was always afraid of doing more damage than good. 

Regarding animals showing pain.. I saw a program stating that also about them showing outwardly pain.. and the reason you gave of the instinct they are vunerable.. and the other was survival for and keeping the "status" in the "pack". 

Terry and my sweet little Angel Missy


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh poor little Catcher. Hope he is feeling better soon. I know somebody whose dog had an abcessed anal gland. It came without warning too.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope Catcher is feeling much better. That must of been horrible to see that blood on his bottom. Hope you all can rest better tonight and maybe things will be better tomarrow


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm glad they called an gave you the pain medication. I hope he feels better and heals soon.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

At least the vet called back! Good that you got the pills. Wonder if Catcher should start taking some pumpkin or something that will soften his stools so it'll make it easier to "go".


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about yours and Catcher's rough day. I'm also glad he is now doing better. If I were taking bets, I would bet that the groomer did not expel the anal glands Friday, or if she did, she didn't do it correctly so that it caused the infection. Just call me the suspicious type. :excl:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is Catcher doing today? Better, I hope!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Aug 9 2005, 10:43 AM
> *How is Catcher doing today?  Better, I hope!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88673*


[/QUOTE]
Hi, yes I think he is a little bit better, thanks for asking. He tolerated the Rimadyl very well, thank goodness. I gave him a dose last evening and this morning. He is still not himself. He was this way after neutering, too. Just very much aware that things are not feeling the same, so he is most unhappy. He is eating well and did have a BM and holds his pee for many hours, but finally goes. 

I'm going to try the warm towel on his bottom this evening and maybe that'll help.

I want my happy go-lucky baby back!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 9 2005, 12:44 AM
> *I'm sorry to hear about yours and Catcher's rough day.  I'm also glad he is now doing better.  If I were taking bets, I would bet that the groomer did not expel the anal glands Friday, or if she did, she didn't do it correctly so that it caused the infection.  Just call me the suspicious type.  :excl:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88608*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, I agree with you that the coincidence is a bit hard to believe. I did not get to see my usual vet but I will let him be the one to check out Catcher in two weeks and will discuss this with him. I truly love my groomer... she is a cut above. But it is just so odd that this could be so severe just two days after she supposedly expelled them. Unless she just wasn't getting all the "stuff" out and it settled in and got infected. My vet is wonderful and I'm sure he'll explain it all to me. I'll keep you all posted on what he says.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

So glad that Catcher is on the road to feeling better...poor little boy...and you with so much stress...I hope you both are back to normal soon.

Susan


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

I hope the baby is feeling better?

Good Luck!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

How is Catcher today? I sure hope he is getting back to normal.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 10 2005, 09:50 AM
> *How is Catcher today?  I sure hope he is getting back to normal.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89101*


[/QUOTE]

Hi and thanks for asking.... 

He is still "bent out of shape" over this. He was this way at neutering also. If something on his body feels "funny" he gets very weird. He doesn't want to walk... just wants to sit, because I guess when he walks he can feel something "back there". He'll take a couple steps, look back there and then sit down and refuse to move.... EXCEPT when he sees Kallie getting a treat then he will literally do a flying leap across the room!

And he doesn't like using his potty pad. I think he remembers that is where it was so painful that first day. I was getting so frustrated with him not having peed since the middle of the night. I'm home for lunch so I took him out to the patio area and he peed and pooped right away.... yea!!!!!







I'm so happy!!

Also, I tried the warm cloth on his bottom and he loves that. I was afraid he'd squeal or something... I put him on the counter in my laundry room and had him sit on the warm cloth with my hand under it to keep it close to his body, and he seemed to be in heaven. I'm going to do it at least 3 times per day.

Thanks again for asking. With all you're going through to still think of others... that was very nice.









Thanks to all of you who have shown concern for me and Catcher. It means a lot to have your support!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 10 2005, 12:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for asking.... 

He is still "bent out of shape" over this. He was this way at neutering also. If something on his body feels "funny" he gets very weird. He doesn't want to walk... just wants to sit, because I guess when he walks he can feel something "back there". He'll take a couple steps, look back there and then sit down and refuse to move.... EXCEPT when he sees Kallie getting a treat then he will literally do a flying leap across the room!

And he doesn't like using his potty pad. I think he remembers that is where it was so painful that first day. I was getting so frustrated with him not having peed since the middle of the night. I'm home for lunch so I took him out to the patio area and he peed and pooped right away.... yea!!!!!







I'm so happy!!

Also, I tried the warm cloth on his bottom and he loves that. I was afraid he'd squeal or something... I put him on the counter in my laundry room and had him sit on the warm cloth with my hand under it to keep it close to his body, and he seemed to be in heaven. I'm going to do it at least 3 times per day.

Thanks again for asking. With all you're going through to still think of others... that was very nice.









Thanks to all of you who have shown concern for me and Catcher. It means a lot to have your support!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89185
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww...poor Catcher!!! I hope that he feels much better soon!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Poor baby! We're sending lots of slobbery doggie kisses to Catcher







Get well soon little guy!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Please keep us updated on Catcher's condition, poor baby. I don't know what else that you could have done for him if the groomer in the Vet's office didn't see or feel it. Sometimes we feel so totally helpless in these situations. Take care and thank goodness Catcher had you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I bet sitting on the warm cloth does feel good to his little bottom! Poor baby. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

How is Catcher feeling today?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Aug 11 2005, 11:23 AM
> *How is Catcher feeling today?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89409*


[/QUOTE]

Hi and thanks for asking.... he is getting better. However, he still just wants to sit or lie down. When he walks he feels that something isn't "right" and he immediately runs to his bed. He is just a terrible patient. The area looks like it is healing really nicely. I'm continuing to use the warm cloths on him three times a day, which he does love. He still is no where close to being himself, though.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Poor Catch







A terrible patient, poor baby. I have one of those myself it seems, so I know how sad you feel for him. Hopefully he will be 100% in no time! Its so nice he has such a good mommy


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Hang in there. I'm hoping real soon we will all have completely healthty and happy furbabies...Hugs to you and Catcher...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Kisses to Catcher and a big hug for mommy for being so awesome!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Poor thing I hope he gets better soon. He is so lucky to have a mommy like you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Poor Catcher! Hope he continues to improve. Maybe by the weekend you and him can relax a little.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Poor Catcher!!!!







Dont worry thoguh, he'll be better soon


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Poor little guy,hopefully he will soon feel like his ole self.give him smooches&hugs from me & my gang!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all of your good wishes and concern for Catcher and me during this ordeal. 

Today when he woke up he was back to his old self... my baby is back!!!









It was so great to see him stealing Kallie's toys, running around the dining room table over and over again, wolfing down his food, and working to get treats from his Buster Buddy. Finally!!!! Yea!!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Yep that would have scared the poop out of me,







Hope Catchers feeling better soon I to would have question the groomer







Something doesn't sound right


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

yippee, i'm glad he is feeling better


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Catcher!! Glad things are back to normal.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So happy to hear Catcher is his normal self again...YiPEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yay Catcher


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

that's wonderful news!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Wonderful news...now the lipstick can go on straight again





















Sorry I could not resist...one of my defense methods is to find humor in crisis so when you said that you were shaking so much that you had a hard time with the lipstick all I could picture was the grandma on the Nanny who used to have it all over her face. In reality I was stressed for you and am glad that your little boy is back to feeling better.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Aug 12 2005, 10:55 AM
> *Wonderful news...now the lipstick can go on straight again
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, I love jokes like that... It gave me a chuckle!!!







Yep I remember the Nanny... I liked that show. 

Thank you so much for your concern!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 12 2005, 07:27 AM
> *Thanks everyone for all of your good wishes and concern for Catcher and me during this ordeal.
> 
> Today when he woke up he was back to his old self... my baby is back!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am sorry K/C that I didn't see your post sooner, I am also sorry poor Catcher has gone through his ordeal, but I am very happy





















to see he is back to his little self again. I did read about your reluctance to give him Rimadyl but I have had to give it to Scooby on a couple of occasions for his slight patella problem, and it works very well and he also did very well on it.
I am sending







to both you and your babies as I am sure this trying time as had an effect on you all


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes!!!







I'm soo happy!!! This is great!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 12 2005, 06:27 AM
> *Thanks everyone for all of your good wishes and concern for Catcher and me during this ordeal.
> 
> Today when he woke up he was back to his old self... my baby is back!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Great news!!! Big hugs and butt wiggles to Catcher!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

So sorry I didn't see this thread earlier. So HAPPY














for you guys.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Yay!!! I'm so glad Catcher is back to normal. Now I bet there's a huge sense of relief for you.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I too am sorry I missed this thread - I'm so pleased to hear a happy outcome though!! What a great mum you are, I would have totally freaked out!! You must be totally emotionally exhausted!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum_@Aug 12 2005, 04:38 PM
> *I too am sorry I missed this thread - I'm so pleased to hear a happy outcome though!!  What a great mum you are, I would have totally freaked out!!  You must be totally emotionally exhausted!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89950*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, thanks for the nice comments.....

Yep, on Monday I was emotionally exhausted. I went to work that afternoon and took Catcher with me and on the way home I stopped at McDonald's and got an ice cream sundae!! That's all I had for supper. That's what I do when I'm an emotional wreck!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I hope you have now breathed a big sigh of relief! We forget to look after ourselves when our special little ones are sick because our main focus is on them.

Take care of yourself & congratulate yourself on being such a great mum!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy am I glad that Catcher is back to his good old self...I hope he never goes through that ordeal again. Same thing happened to my friend's malt (Valletta's sister). Please give him an extra treat from us!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher is feeling all better now and he wants to thank you all for your good wishes while he was not feeling well.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 13 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Catcher is feeling all better now and he wants to thank you all for your good wishes while he was not feeling well.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I just love it on SM! We all care so much about each others babies and each other







Thats what makes this such a very special forum,and far above the rest!
So happy that Catcher is back to his ole self!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

K/C's mom,

I am sorry I haven't posted on this thread - I have been preocuppied with some stuff. I am glad Catcher is doing better!!!

How was the ice cream cone? You should go to Ben and Jerry's next time (they are the best in my humble opinion







).


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 13 2005, 11:20 AM
> *Catcher is feeling all better now and he wants to thank you all for your good wishes while he was not feeling well.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is soo cute!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 13 2005, 12:41 PM
> *K/C's mom,
> 
> I am sorry I haven't posted on this thread - I have been preocuppied with some stuff.  I am glad Catcher is doing better!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We don't have Ben & Jerry's here, unfortunately. But McDonald's has the drive thru and Catcher was with me so I ate the sundae in the car with him. I hardly ever go to McDonald's, since I don't eat meat or chicken but they have the best little hot fudge sundae!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 13 2005, 01:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't have Ben & Jerry's here, unfortunately. But McDonald's has the drive thru and Catcher was with me so I ate the sundae in the car with him. I hardly ever go to McDonald's, since I don't eat meat or chicken but they have the best little hot fudge sundae!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90180
[/B][/QUOTE]
I love that sundae!!! I might have one today, I'll PM you about what I mean.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 13 2005, 12:41 PM
> *K/C's mom,
> 
> I am sorry I haven't posted on this thread - I have been preocuppied with some stuff.  I am glad Catcher is doing better!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I must say the same - work is keeping me on overload and I haven't had time to visit as I would like to.









Ben and Jerry's is my favorite, too - Chocolate Chip cookie dough.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

K/C's Mom you are the BEST!!   What a great thank-you note. I am so glad to hear that Catcher is feeling better. 

One morning, Jack seemed a bit distressed, and when I took him out, he had a "bowel movement" that was NOT POOP -- very foul, liquidy, yellow-brown mucus stuff, and I thought of Catcher's anal glands!! Must have been building up that stuff for a week before it finally EXPRESSED itself... ick...! Anyway, just thought I'd let you know that I was THINKING of you!!!! Hahahahah!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Aug 13 2005, 09:41 PM
> *K/C's Mom you are the BEST!!      What a great thank-you note.  I am so glad to hear that Catcher is feeling better.
> 
> One morning, Jack seemed a bit distressed, and when I took him out, he had a "bowel movement" that was NOT POOP -- very foul, liquidy, yellow-brown mucus stuff, and I thought of Catcher's anal glands!!  Must have been building up that stuff for a week before it finally EXPRESSED itself... ick...!  Anyway, just thought I'd let you know that I was THINKING of you!!!! Hahahahah!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yuck!!! Too funny!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Aug 13 2005, 09:41 PM
> *K/C's Mom you are the BEST!!      What a great thank-you note.  I am so glad to hear that Catcher is feeling better.
> 
> One morning, Jack seemed a bit distressed, and when I took him out, he had a "bowel movement" that was NOT POOP -- very foul, liquidy, yellow-brown mucus stuff, and I thought of Catcher's anal glands!!  Must have been building up that stuff for a week before it finally EXPRESSED itself... ick...!  Anyway, just thought I'd let you know that I was THINKING of you!!!! Hahahahah!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Aug 13 2005, 08:41 PM
> *K/C's Mom you are the BEST!!      What a great thank-you note.  I am so glad to hear that Catcher is feeling better.
> 
> One morning, Jack seemed a bit distressed, and when I took him out, he had a "bowel movement" that was NOT POOP -- very foul, liquidy, yellow-brown mucus stuff, and I thought of Catcher's anal glands!!  Must have been building up that stuff for a week before it finally EXPRESSED itself... ick...!  Anyway, just thought I'd let you know that I was THINKING of you!!!! Hahahahah!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Brink has done that before and really run us all out with the smell...it is some rank stuff for sure!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Love the "thank you" photo. Glad to hear that Catcher is back to normal. 

PS. I'm probably the only person in America that has never had Ben and Jerry's. Not a big icecream fan - unless it is soft serve. I do like the cones and sundaes at Mickey D's.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 13 2005, 07:44 PM
> *Love the "thank you" photo.  Glad to hear that Catcher is back to normal.
> 
> PS.  I'm probably the only person in America that has never had Ben and Jerry's.  Not a big icecream fan - unless it is soft serve.  I do like the cones and sundaes at Mickey D's.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90311*


[/QUOTE]

I am the complete opposite. I was so obsesssed with ice cream on our honeymoon in Paris, that I decided to name Miko after one of their ice creams!! I had to have ice cream (or rather sorbet or frozen yogurt) for breakfast, lunch and dinner. My husband was ready to kill me...I was on one of my half starvation diets. I survived honeymoon and still weighted under 100 lbs. Then I gained weight the following year :new_Eyecrazy: !!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan,

I just remembered that you are a night owl. I am up past 12 am - aren't you amazed (my normal bed time is between 9 and 10 pm)!! Not by choice...I just got home from an ER shift. And I am way too hyper to go to sleep now!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes Olga, I am a night owl. I am sitting at MK's condo in Jackson, drinking wine and enjoying the quiet. Sadie and Sassy are both conked out on the couch. John has been in bed for a while and MK just got in from a barbeque with other dental students. Let me say that I HATE anyone who ever weighed 100 pounds! I never had a weight problem until I turned 35. I keep adding 5 pounds and now I am about 30-40 pounds overweight. So, are you saying that I could weigh 100 pounds if I went to Paris and ate sorbet??? I'm there. LOL

I am quite surprised that you are up so late. Are you liking your rotation? I have no personal knowledge of this stuff, but I remember when John was doing his Oral Surg. Residency (4 years post grad). His 4 months on Anesthesia was wonderful. He made the girls a doll house in his spare time. The one that followed was 4 months on general surgery and we never saw him awake. He came home, went to bed, got up and left for 3 days, came home, went to bed, etc. Those were the days! I SWEAR that all the hard work pays off in the long run. 

What does Miko do while you are on the long shifts? MK (Mary Kate) had Sassy and Sadie with her this week and they had some long days. They are going home with me for this next week and I'll get them groomed. I suspect that we'll be sharing the pair. We really can't bear to part them.

Sher, I apologize for hi-jacking your thread. We should have PM'd.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 14 2005, 02:20 AM
> *Sher, I apologize for hi-jacking your thread.  We should have PM'd.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90343*


[/QUOTE]

I forgive you!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I missed the thank you card from Catcher. How cute is that?!?! I'm so glad that he is better


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a follow up to Catcher's anal gland problem. I took him to the vet today for a re-check to be sure it was all healed up. I asked him about the coincidence of Catcher having the problem so soon after having the glands expressed during grooming. He said that when he expressed Catcher's anal glands today, he noticed that Catcher's anal gland fluid was lumpy, whereas it typically would be more liquidy. So, he thinks that one or some of the lumps may have gotten "stuck" in the tube(?) and brought on the infection. He said Catcher's problem wasn't that the anal glands were impacted but that there was an infection. 

So, he or another vet will internally express them each month when Catcher goes in for grooming and hopefully this won't happen again. 

Thought I'd mention this in case anyone else ever has a similar problem...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad to hear all is well for Catcher







I'm also glad it wasn't really the groomers fault, it's hard enough to find someone who you can trust and who will do a good job


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad to hear Catcher is fine now. Alex never had an anal gland problem, so I don't really know what it is. He also has never had his anal gland expressed.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is great news K/C, lets hope Catcher will remain free of any problems now that your vet is on top of his situation.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Great News














So glad to hear that Catcher is feeling better.


----------

